# dézonage dvd possible sous mac os 9 fr?



## tamatoa (21 Avril 2000)

j'ai un iMac dv sous mac os 9 français; Est il possible de dézoner le lecteur dvd comme c'est possible avec laversion américaine ? (patch disponible sur tamatoa.webjump.com)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2000)

Avez-vous obtenu une réponse? Je souhaiterais moi aussi dezoner mon Imac et Ibook...

J'ai essayé de me connecter à la page Tamatoa... mais il semblerait qu'elle n'existe plus. Est-ce la bonne adresse? (tamatoa.webjump.com)

------------------


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2000)

Puisque le dézonage passe par une mise à jour du firmware (le programme interne du lecteur), cela fonctionne quelle que soit la langue du système. On trouve tous ces firmware (RPC-1 = zone free) ici : http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/ 
Je vous rappelle que c'est une opération délicate qui annule la garantie. Il existe aussi je crois une version modifiée du lecteur DVD qui dézone le lecteur sans modifier le firmware mais je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne vraiment et sur système français.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2000)

Précision : la plupart des Mac ont un lecteur DVD de marque Matshita (= Panasonic, pas Pionneer).
Sur la page citée plus haut on trouve des firmware RPC-1 pour presque tous les modèles présents dans les Mac (G4, G4 Cube, iMac DV, PowerBook...).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## PowerMike (6 Novembre 2000)

oula très juste, je savais que ça commençais par un P


----------



## PowerMike (6 Novembre 2000)

Le logicel qui permet ne changer la zone ne marche pas toujours ... donc des fois on s en rend pas compte et on egraine notre nombre de changement de zones.
Vaut mieux modifier le firmware .. mais c'est effectivment pas sans risque.
Il faut bien verifier dans Informations Système Apple le nom du fabriquant (généralement Matsuchita = Pionneer) et la version du firmware.
Lorsqu'on lance le patch (je sais plus ou le trouve) on lance le programme.
Ne pas s'affoler mais à un moment l'écran semble figé .... laisser faire jusqu'à ce qu'à ce qu on nous rende la main et voilà .. on change la zone grâce à un petit utilitaire avant de passer un DVD d'une autre zone
toujours est il les DVD zone 1 en français sont parfois comiques (doublé par des canadiens)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2000)

une recommandation toute bête mais qui est arrivé à un ami:

pour l'update du firmware d'un ibook: branchez toujours votre ibook sur secteur avant de vous lancer dans une telle opération...

l'opération peut durer 10 min.

l'ibook de mon ami s'est retrouvé sans batterie peu avant de conclure l'update du firmware... résultat: plus de lecteur CD-Rom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bon, il a retiré le cd-rom, a balancé un bon coup de 380V sur la puce du lecteur et envoyé le tout à Apple en disant que son lecteur avait cramé inopinément, mais bon... ça a pris quand même 1 mois sans iBook cette histoire.


----------

